# What instruments do you play and in what setting ...



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What instruments do you play and in what setting do you most prefer jamming? 

I'm in Toronto and I love pickup jams with trios. I like knowig of players who can do the multi instrumental thing. 

#1 guitar 
#2 bass
#3 voice 
#4 keys 
##5 drums 

How about you?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guitar, bass, vocals and very very litlle keys. Play in 2 duos and a trio. Keeps me busy,hate to jam.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I play guitar & bass.

If it's just simple chord forms or a simple single note riff I could probably fake it on a keyboard.
If I had time to practice I could do more on a keyboard, but still nothing tricky.
If you had someone who actually played keyboards they would be a better choice.
I don't sing very well, and you don't want me on percussion.

I do enjoy a good jam, and it can be with a couple of people or a whole bunch of them.

But I do live a little far away to jam with anybody in Toronto. Or anywhere in Ontario actually...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can play most of the "mainstream" fretted instruments, guitar, bass, mandolin & various ukeleles with banjo being the weakest. 99% of the time I play guitar or bass. I can also find my way around a keyboard and carry a tune with my voice. I did play a bit of fiddle for a time, but it's _not_ like riding a bike and most of my skill has fallen into disrepair.

As far as jamming goes, I love any kind of jam - whether its two people, or a dozen. I generally lean to the folky side of things when jamming, but I will try anything. These days I'm pretty busy with our band and other musical projects and don't get to jam as much as I would like.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Guitar, especially acoustic, mandolin, Drums.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I play guitar, keys, mandolin, voice, bass so far.

I wouldn't say I play any of them well, but I'm a handy guy to have in a band.

As for the second part of your question, I don't really enjoy jamming. I prefer working on musical projects.

I'm not saying I don't improvise, but I prefer doing so in a well structured context.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Guitar (especially electric), bass, drums. I have messed with mandolins, too, and could fake some stuff on one with a bit of warning.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

6 and 12 string acoustics mostly, I go to a jam every second week and try to sing too. I mess with the electric at home and I have recently got a G harmonica that I am not doing very well with. I got a G because I am trying "comes a time" by Neil Young, and "5 days in may" by Blue Rodeo. I am most comfortable/successful singing in G, though that is not saying much.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar - Electric and Acoustic
Harmonica - I just started

The setting - sitting


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I teach folks how to play guitar, electric bass, mandolin, ukulele, banjo, plus theory, sight reading, etc. I can do some vocal coaching but don't want to compete with others who teach it and little else. I also play some keys, and hand drums.

I play electric guitars, lapsteel, and mandolin in a cover band, sing some too, and used to play some keys in the same band until we got a dedicated keys guy.

Acoustic guitars and a little bass in a celtoid and contemporary Irish singer-songwriter cover band. Other instruments in the same band when we record.

Acoustic guitars in a fiddle/guitar duo, swing tunes, light classical, celtic, old time music.

No current bass gig, my last regular one had me playing 5 string fretted and fretless basses in a locally popular originals and covers band. I love playing bass.

Acoustic guitars and whatever else in a very irregular church gig. I sing in the choir regularly.

Whatever instruments in one-off, mercenary musician for hire gigs.

I have other instruments, like fiddle, that I don't play out or teach, they're just fun.

A guy has to whore himself out in a small market if he wants to make a living.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I teach folks how to play guitar, electric bass, mandolin, ukulele, banjo, plus theory, sight reading, etc. I can do some vocal coaching but don't want to compete with others who teach it and little else. I also play some keys, and hand drums.
> 
> I play electric guitars, lapsteel, and mandolin in a cover band, sing some too, and used to play some keys in the same band until we got a dedicated keys guy.
> 
> ...


Mooh, why didn't you just tell us what you don't play so the list would be shorter?:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

marcos said:


> Guitar, bass, vocals and very very litlle keys.


Ditto for me as we'll.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

George HArrison's reply when asked what he did in the Beatles.

" I play lead guitar , sing a couple of songs, and do some bits on songs that people dont think I do".

I love that answer ...

G.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great stuff. 

I'm right into "off the floor" full on improvised recording sessions. It's become my passion. Pretty tough to beat with the right group of people. I've really started to like the bass as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

All but keys. I enjoy jams. It's rare when I get to play with others.
Recently took on bass for a couple. I'm liking it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Mostly electric guitar, some acoustic, bass and some singing, a better backup vocalist than anything.

The band I was in was a three piece, so myself and the bass player would do a swap during the set.

I was jamming with some guys from work, playing the bass.
Few and far between when we'd get together, but it was a fun time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i am equally bad at several instruments, but i only play at home.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Acoustic guitars and whatever else in a very irregular church gig. I sing in the choir regularly.
> Peace, Mooh.



What is a very irregular church?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Mooh, why didn't you just tell us what you don't play so the list would be shorter?:smiley-faces-75:


I don't play woodwinds (anymore, used to play flute), brass, reeds, hurdygurdy.

I'd like to play more drums and accordion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> What is a very irregular church?


LOL! Freaking English language and my lousy proofreading. The gig is irregular, the church is regular.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now? Just the electric guitar. I used to play the alto sax, a long long time ago, in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Guitar: Electric and Acoustic
Vocals: Lead and backup

Formats: Solo, Duo, Pickup bands, Jams (really like jams)

Settings: Public shows, private shows, indoors, outdoors, fundraisers (any time for a good cause), house concerts. Typically venues under 300.

Frequency: A couple of times a week


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> As for the second part of your question, I don't really enjoy jamming. I prefer working on musical projects.
> 
> I'm not saying I don't improvise, but I prefer doing so in a well structured context.


I feel exactly the same way about jamming, not a fan. I don't mind doing it occasionally if everyone else involved is experienced and skilled at working with other musicians. One person can ruin it if they step all over everyone all the time. 

as to the first question:

guitars of any kind, bass, vocals, and I like playing drums and can lay down a good groove and keep good time, but that is the limit of my skill there. I would like to have more time to play the drums.


----------

